# gb Question



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey gb, question. I wanted to get me a scraper for my Jamieson boring bar that has some width to it. I have been using one of those small cutters but wanted a wide scraper such as what you use for smoothing out the insides of vessels. I had thought I had some old cutters for a tablesaw kit that I once had but guess I have it away long ago because I don't seem to have them any more. Anyway, I bought one already set up and it came in. Looking at what I bought, I am wondering why how well it works. It came in with no angle to it on the cutting edge. It appears to have a 90 degree cutting edge instead of an angled cut for cutting. Is this normal or should I grind it with an angle. It also has a wierd mounting method instead of just a hole in it with metal all around. It is cut right where the hole is drilled. See photo. Wasn't cheap either for what I got. Just wondering how well this works and since they sell it this way, guess it will but seems like I could have made one myself that could work better but just don't have the stock to make one right now.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Pretty much what I use except that offset hole which makes sense to me. Bill B made my scrapers from old jointer knives. I use vise-grips to hold them and grind them at a slight angle. With that offset hole...it will give you more options/angles to the wood when you secure it (tool). You can also take advantage of the smaller rounded area too (top right corner of the tool picture) for light and tighter curves. I started out by poor boying it using some old Craftsman molderhead cutters...still use them and they were cheap! Keep me posted. jim


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks, and figured it must work or they woudn't sell them. I guess since it is on the inside it doesn't need an angle for sharpening. It is either at a 90 degree angle or close to it which just seemed strange. I was going to make some using the old Craftsman molderhead cutters, but I guess I got rid of them so I ordered this cutter. The offset hole isn't a problem either, it just seem more secure with a full hole not being offset. I hope to give it a try in near future. I wanted to try one of these because trying to get a smooth consistant wall thickness using that very small bit, can be a chore. I got one of them small carbide cutters that looks like a termite bit and works fine on certain angles of cutting, but have to turn it too often to get a good cutting angle on it because it only cuts at certain angles of cutting. This seemed easier to get a smooth inside cut without grooves using a larger cuting surface.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

You are going to like that scraper and the results. Just find the correct angle that works best for you. Keep us posted..gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I have a Sorby scraper. The shaft has a flat side and a round side. You can actually turn the scraper over and use either side of it depending on what you want to do. To sharpen it you just hone the flat top and bottom and dont fuss with the thin edge.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I am anxious to give it a try and hope for more consistant results.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

mr bill said:


> Test


 Minus 10 points for not using the official test forum. LOL :rotfl:


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Slipknot your on the right track with this scraper. It is expensive because the stuff it is made of it called Tatung (sp) some really hard stuff. The slot is in it for purposes of being easy to install anbd remove cutters. I have made homemade versions that had a hole drilled in it and sooner or later your going to drop the screw that holds the scraper, on the floor and into the shavings.....I like the slot....
Sharpenening: I have sharpening it at 90 degrees and also with a little relief. Both seem to work well. It does require a little more time to set up the grinder toolrest to grind at 90 degrees, but if you do grind at 90 degrees you can use both sides of the scraper.
The important points to remember using that scraper: It is not to "hog out" wood with. It is a "light cut" smoothing tool. Your must keep it sharp. When in doubt SHARPEN....and finally, use the tool at or just slightly above center.
You'll like it.....
Bill Berry


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

TexasT.....I hate having to retype a post. The first time I sent a reply it said I couldn't do that. I lost the response. Soooo I put a short test to see it it would work. It seemed to work that time. So I retype it again. That's why I pust the TEST out there.....Sorry bout that....

BB


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

mr bill said:


> Slipknot your on the right track with this scraper. It is expensive because the stuff it is made of it called Tatung (sp) some really hard stuff. The slot is in it for purposes of being easy to install anbd remove cutters. I have made homemade versions that had a hole drilled in it and sooner or later your going to drop the screw that holds the scraper, on the floor and into the shavings.....I like the slot....
> Sharpenening: I have sharpening it at 90 degrees and also with a little relief. Both seem to work well. It does require a little more time to set up the grinder toolrest to grind at 90 degrees, but if you do grind at 90 degrees you can use both sides of the scraper.
> The important points to remember using that scraper: It is not to "hog out" wood with. It is a "light cut" smoothing tool. Your must keep it sharp. When in doubt SHARPEN....and finally, use the tool at or just slightly above center.
> You'll like it.....
> Bill Berry


Hello Mr Bill good to see your posting. Welcome back.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

mr bill said:


> TexasT.....I hate having to retype a post. The first time I sent a reply it said I couldn't do that. I lost the response. Soooo I put a short test to see it it would work. It seemed to work that time. So I retype it again. That's why I pust the TEST out there.....Sorry bout that....
> 
> BB


 Heck don't be sorry about it. LOL I had a post disappear myself the other day. Oh Yeah you get 10 points for a good explanation. Glad you're back.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Green ya up bill, welcome


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

OHHHH NOOOOOOOOO! IT'S MR. BILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!

I'll shoot a green your way too! Good to hear from you...how's the surf fishing been????? jg


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Mr. Bill. Green from me also. I am hoping to try it soon. Sharpening is not a problem with the JoolTool rig. Easier than using the grinder for these odd shaped cutters. I haven't used it yet, but did hone it up and is ready for use. Glad to hear it is a good metal and holds up well. It really seemed odd to be squared off on the cutter but can understand expecially on the inside. Thanks to you and gb. Green to Jim also.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Slipknot, I have seen a Jooltool used on gouges but not on scrapers....To work well that "teardrop" scraper needs to have a burr on it. I have honed it on occasion, but to hone it properly the hone must be held square on the cutting edge, and sometimes it is hard to be consistant. You'll know it it's not cutting properly.....no shavings, just dust.....


To all "regulars" I LURK on this site several times a week, Expecially after IKE to see how Bobby and others made out. I am the moderator for the Gulf Coast Woodturners Forum and I wish we had the interaction you guys have. We have plenty of Lurkers and no responders. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"To all "regulars" I LURK on this site several times a week"_

Mr. Bill...time to quit lurking and start posting. How about it gang???


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> _"To all "regulars" I LURK on this site several times a week"_
> 
> Mr. Bill...time to quit lurking and start posting. How about it gang???


I agree 100%


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Me too, Bill....Dive on in..we can use all the help we can get...and we'd luv to see some of your work..

Best thing I ever did concerning lathe turning was spending those couple of days with you...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

mr bill said:


> Slipknot, I have seen a Jooltool used on gouges but not on scrapers....To work well that "teardrop" scraper needs to have a burr on it. I have honed it on occasion, but to hone it properly the hone must be held square on the cutting edge, and sometimes it is hard to be consistant. You'll know it it's not cutting properly.....no shavings, just dust.....


The JoolTool seems to work well on scrapers also, or at least so far from what I have done. It will leave a small burr on it as well as most other edges, just use a larger grit paper instead of the honing paper. I usually leave the burr but on a tool with no burr wanted, it can be taken off also. I also have the Wolverine also and works well, it's just the JoolTool takes off less metal.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

10-4 on the Wolverine eating up the metal on the tools, Slip.. Only seen the Jool that one time at GB's house and it looked pretty cool.. If I had a 6 inch square space left on my 'woodworking wall' I might give it a shot..but no luck there..AND it took me about two years to learn how to use the wolverine right...and I may not HAVE two years left to master the Jool...Guess I'll just 'dance with the gal that brung me.'...:rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

There is also a Work Sharp system that is very simular and much less expensive than the JoolTool. Someone here has one and think he likes it. Wish it was available when I got the JoolTool. I would have probably got it instead. I'm still happy with what I got though. Still, the Wolverine works just fine also and does well.


----------

